# Gator trout on fly rod pending world record



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Saw this one on another site


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

That fish in huge! What site did you get it from?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice fish 20 years ago you could catch specks like that in pensacola bay but not anymore:reallycrying


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw it on 360tuna. There was not much info on it. It said there was a post on 2coolfishing. I couldn't find it, The fish was supposed to have been caught somewhere in Florida.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ratzila (12/26/2007)*The fish was supposed to have been caught somewhere in Florida.


Based on the (772) area code on the rental boat behind him in the picture, it looks to be the Ft. Pierce area or somewhere close to that.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

One hell of a fish:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Fish of a life time, get the net. Thats huge.:bowdown


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Found this posted in a search of Ft. Pierce gator trout.

*Gator Trout Caught in Ft. Pierce Measures 34 Inches!*











*Josh Kersey and his fiancee Lauren Phares proudly display a 34 inch speckled trout Phares caught while fishing** from a dock about 1:30 a.m. in Ft. Pierce recently. The trout was released after a few quick photos. Kersey plans to have a fiberglass replica** mount of the fish made. (Courtesy Photo)*

*:clap*


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

tht trout on the bottom is nowhere near 34"


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some realy nice fish!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish. were about did u caught it. good job:clap:bowdown


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

where at on 360 tuna i wanna read what info they have


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice trout, the picture of the chick was in florida sportsman this month:bowdown


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

specslayer this is the only stuff I found on 360tuna http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f40/spec-pending-world-record-818/

I haven't found anything on 2cool yet:banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *jared (12/26/2007)*tht trout on the bottom is nowhere near 34"


My biggest trout was 9 lbs 14oz. and was 31 inches long. That fish in the bottom picture looks like it could eat mine. Easily 34 inches


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

this is a 34"---There is no way that the one the girl has is 34


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

> *jared (12/27/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your all about putting that picture down arent you.... who cares its a nice fish get over it:moon


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

ok there mr stall--it's not putting the fish down, i'm simply stating that it is not 34"-I love itwhenlittle boys that act tough on a computer


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a nice fish she is holding and not that I give a shit but it doesnt look 34 inches but like I said who cares still a nice gator.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

who cares, she is cute and has a nice tight grip on it!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell any trout over 20" is a great trout to me.....Although I am still searching for my "Dirty 30"


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (12/26/2007)*
> 
> Based on the (772) area code on the rental boat behind him in the picture, it looks to be the Ft. Pierce area or somewhere close to that.




The current State/World record (17lbs 7oz) for "Spotted Seatrout" was caught in Ft Pierce. If I remember correctly that fish was something like 41" long. That area produces a lot of HUGE Specks.



I have read many articles that suggested that he next "World Record" speck would come from Baffin Bay, TX


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Angler's Outlet (1/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Knot a Yacht (12/26/2007)*
> ...


Are there any nuclear power plants nearby:doh


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The world record 17lb. 7oz. trout was 39.5 inches but only carried a girth of around 19 inches if I remember correctly. Can you imagine if that trout was full of roe? It would probably be over 20 pounds. I think the next world record could come from almost anywhere throughout their range. I've personally seen 15 pound fish caught in gillnets ( SOB's) and free swimming so you knowthere are bigger ones around here.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jared (1/4/2008)*I love itwhenlittle boys that act tough on a computer


Bingo.


----------

